# Fred at 50



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

fred at 50 2011.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

These were a couple of pictures of me just before I went on holiday, I had a few more but found I couldn't load them because hey were to big as in mb's!? I also had a few of me post holiday were I was a lot fuller but also smoother, but I suppose I have to be pleased just to be able to train injury free at the moment at 50 I suppose, It dont get no easier lol.

I would have liked to load a couple of leg shot and I had a couple of good back shots, if I ever can load them I will.........


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

wow bro ur loooking good)

how long have u been in the sport??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Without telling you my life story lol I trained a bit back in the day, when arnie was god, and i was in the forces were i tried to keep fit, but just a few years really, i work in a supp store and try to train seriously, as in diet, I had some pretty good shots but these were the only two that would load, I am a stone heavier now, all inclusive holidays!!!!!!!! and now for the next two years I want to try and get more size and then see, but i'm still hanging in and thats more than a lot of guys my age......


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Better than a lot of guys half your age! Nice physique Freddee


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome mate looking good hope I look that good at 50!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a few good photos of my legs, they are ok lack a little size but are quite asthetic, I find form and reps work for me on legs, as I say I just couldn't load the photos, too many mega bytes aparently????????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't do it, i'm useless to be honest, but thats how last years ones were done so i'll look into it....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Fair play man. Very very lean!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It was your birthday too I believe, congratulations! i was still on holiday when you messaged me, cheers....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

looking great at 50 mate well done


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

fairplay Freddee, looking mint there


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

freddee said:


> It was your birthday too I believe, congratulations! i was still on holiday when you messaged me, cheers....


Ahh cheers bud


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done Fred, looking good my friend.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Thankyou everyone, i'm a bit happier heavier now though, nice and full, a few niggling twinges since I came back from my hols but trying to train around them or with them, I'm going to lean bulk now for some time, I'm trying to get myself into possition to push my weights up for winter, trying to push my calories up with it!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Def agree with the previous comments, I hope I can look that good at 50, Impressive.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a bit bored at work lol, but my training for winter is going ok, loving my cycle up to 92kg now will be happy with 95kg for christmas, looking a lot fuller without too much fat and thats the way I like it.....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What were you weighing in the pics Fred?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just about on 80kg if I remember, then I went on hiliday for a week and come back at 88kg lol, but didn't look too bad for it actually.....


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I tip my hat at you sir, i hope i look near as good 50 but i doubt it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well thanks for that scotty, I think people must understand they cant look good all the time, if you do phase training you are going to look heavy sometimes and then it pays when you do some conditioning, but you cant be there all the time.....


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Your looking good freddee im nearly 48 myself but still training hard.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

wow! you looking realy good mate, may i ask at what age did you start training?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I started training again properly at about 46, I trained for a while when I was a kid, and had to keep fit for the forces but I have only really trained strictly for about 4 years now, before that I was looking for a more all round phyique, I was distance walking a lot then with full pack and wanted fitness, one of the main reasons I started tyraining though was the loss of my partner Debbie, I was in a bad place mentallt and physicaly so I trained to help recover and got the bug again! I still say the best time of the day is just after my training session, especially quads lol........but seriously I could almost say weight training saved my life...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss I had no idea. But good on ya for turning your life around.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it will be ten years next month since I lost Deb and its taken most of that to come to terms with it, and its not done yet, but I am a better person now than I was then, then I had basically said I've had my day and drank a lot, now I only have a drink at a weekend, most of the time with my new girlfriend jane, the first proper partner since my loss, but several years back I could not move on from my loss so it seemed pointless to pretend to care for someone else and I did not want anyone inside the barriers if you know what I mean, so training became my life, and my new partner is good with it, except she keeps bringing me chocies, but now if I go out its with her and its for a meal more than not.......The life we chose!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it me or have your pics dropped off too Fred?

Wonder if it's something to do with last night's site upgrade...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No I checked the first thread and I'm afraid that ugly mug was still there lol, but yes I thought it might be that when you mentioned the ban, well I hope so anyway........


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Strange, all I can see is the txt 'fred at 50 2011' then a place where the attachment should be but no attachment. Hmmm.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep something wrong, just went on Jordans which I have seen before and no photos??!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will look into the picture issue for you!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

hmmmm the website seems to be giving you no love Fred. I just went onto have a look at your pictures there but no such luck  . Judging by the avatar though, your in great shape for anyone nevermind being 50.

Tell me your trainings obviously changed from when you where a lad working out to now. I can imagine you obviously do things a little differently, for the sake of your joints or maybe avoid certain exercises. what's the major difference and what advice would you give to anyone who's looking to get back into training after a long lay off at your age or even just for us younger members on here what have we got to look forward to?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember at 16-17 years old working a 4 day split training each bodypart twice a week! On back day i always started with wide chins 4 sets of 10, easy when you weigh 10 stone lol, There was very little supps around, and my gym was upstairs of a barn behind a pub.

Advice to anyone getting back into training, mm dont rush to put the weights up let your joints and tendons catch up, get to the blank canvas first then you paint your own picture, and get diet and nutrition sorted asap!! advice for a young person, leave your ego and mobile in the locker!

The difference today, info, gyms, supplements, you lucky people!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pictures are up and looking good sir!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chears dj, and i have finally put an avi up!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

freddee said:


> I remember at 16-17 years old working a 4 day split training each bodypart twice a week! On back day i always started with wide chins 4 sets of 10, easy when you weigh 10 stone lol, There was very little supps around, and my gym was upstairs of a barn behind a pub.
> 
> Advice to anyone getting back into training, mm dont rush to put the weights up let your joints and tendons catch up,* get to the blank canvas first then you paint your own picture*, and get diet and nutrition sorted asap!! advice for a young person, *leave your ego and mobile in the locker!*
> 
> The difference today, info, gyms, supplements, you lucky people!


Great quotes I'll use them myself. still no pictures


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Theres only two anyway the better ones wouldnt load? too many bits parently, not much good with computers but i can see them, can you see the ones from a year back freddee at 49 or something on page two i will check if i can see other members pics????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to use this yrs ago to reduce pic size IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Be looking to update these pictures soon, maybe a bit later this year in time for my holiday, i will be 51 years young then.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Still looking good mate, hope I look that good at 50


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Great stuff.

There's a guy I chat to in the gym who's approaching 50 and he's in as good a shape as you are, but he prefers to keep smaller and tighter - more definition. I'm amazed at this dedication, doesn't compete but diets and trains for his own satisfaction.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

wooow, u look great for 30 never mind 50! well done you


----------

